
Meg Rosoff Is the 2016 Winner of the Astrid Lindgren Memorial Award - sandebert
http://www.svd.se/arets-alma-pristagare-presenteras/om/kultur:litteratur
======
sandebert
This is breaking news, no international media has had a chance to cover it
yet. Here is the submitted link, as translated by Google:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=sv&tl=en&js=y&prev...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=sv&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.svd.se%2Farets-
alma-pristagare-presenteras%2Fom%2Fkultur%3Alitteratur&edit-text=&act=url)

------
brudgers
Story at BBC after this was published: [http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-
arts-35968632](http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-35968632)

Guardian story: [http://www.theguardian.com/books/2016/apr/05/meg-rosoff-
wins...](http://www.theguardian.com/books/2016/apr/05/meg-rosoff-wins-astrid-
lindgren-memorial-award-how-i-live-now)

